# PARTY!! (very pic heavy)



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

See I told you my mommy was going to give me a bath for me surprise party!!








Here i am in that dress i told you about. If it looks familiar it's because Calli has the same one. Oh and look at the perfect bow my mommy got from Auntie Marj.








Mom said strike a pose.








It is a party!!! I better act surprised!!








oh look party favors and hats. mmm cake I hope she has ice cream.








oh I just love being the center of attention!!!








Look Libby and Alvin love it too...Reginalds on his way, he moves a little slow but will wait for him.








Libby is a party animal, she just having a grand time.








Alvin yes you look cute in you new jumpsuit, but you can't have my party favors








Yeah Reginald made it.. Can we eat the cake now!!








Dig in guys!!!I'm going for the big piece.








Ice cream and cake is our favorite.








My precious little Chloe, how I love her!!!








Mom Alvin hogging the camera!! It's my birthday not his.








My family!!! I am so very blessed!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Tee Hee...those are AWESOME pics...how in the world did you get the pics with their paws on the table!!!...party looks like fun!!! Love the family pic!!!! What a great day!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh that's so cute,even my hubby thought the piccies were adorable.So lucky to have such a beautiful family...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Love the pictures! I love when the guests get up on the table to eat their cake!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, if that isn't the cutest thing ever! Lovely dogs and a lovely party!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What mannerly little guests! A good time was had by all, we can tell!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG I honestly don't think I have seen anything any cuter then that!!!! The one with them sitting at the table, you MUST enter that in a contest, it's just too adorable. Oh these are precious!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy b-day again Chloe----it was fun to come to your party this way! You make a lovely model---how about a t.v. commercial in the future? 
Lovely family.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sooo cute. Paws on the table please :heart:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree! Those photos are GREAT!!! What fun! It really looks like everyone had the best time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That looks like such a fun time - adorable pics!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated birthday, little Chloe girl! :chili:

Wow, seems that you had a fantastic party and spent a great time with your guests!

How did you get them all together sitting so perfect on the table? arty:

Alexandra :dothewave:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

These pics just take my breath away!:aktion033: These are some of the best fluff pics I have ever seen! Wow! I vote that you get the most SM award for 2010!:aktion033::aktion033: PS-Would you give us a party?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeay!! :chili: Chloe had one of the bestest Birthday parties ever!!! :aktion033:


Geez, I had a great time just watching it!!! Love your pictures!! 


Ava wanted me to tell you her birthday is coming up in September, she wants a party just like Chloe's!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is just the cutest thing, great pics!...I can't help but peek here while at work and I'm smiling so much anyone would know I'm not working. I love how they are so mannerly in one pic and on the table the next. Handsome boys and your party animal Libby, LOL.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! Those are the cutest pics ever!! I am chuckling though ... they look so "human"... until the shot of them on the table!!! Majorly great!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have never ever seen anything so cool , those r the cutest pics ever !! absolutely made my day !!! i am loving them all , the cake , party favors and all of them at the table with their paws priceless , ur family pic !! amazing , loved it loved it loved it .. im smiling from ear to ear , and yes i agree u would win any contests with those pics , adorable!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These pictures are darling! I love the table setting and party favors. Now that is what I call a SPECIAL paw-tay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Mary WOW I am so glad I read this thread! I laughed and looked at them 3 times... HOW did you get them to have such good table manners? Thanks for sharing. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - now I have to find my computer screen cleaner because I laughed so hard my o.j. sprayed the page. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Those pictures are absolutely priceless.:aktion033: What an amazing party and I love the little animal favors. So cute seeing them with paws on the table and then all fours. You do have to enter that photo at the table into some pet or party contests. Great family; great time.:chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

How adorable...I loved the little party favors and hats. Little paws on the table....how precious is that!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

What a perfect day! She looked beautiful! And I dig the bow and dress!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That looks like a great party! The pups look adorable.
Mary, I love your hair!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Chloe! What adorable pictures! I love them all...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

So cute! I love when they are on the table!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww! The pictures of them at the table are hilarious!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: wow Mary, my birthday's soon., I'll fly over and you can give me a birthday party:HistericalSmiley: seriously Chloe's birthday party is just the cutest with her brothers and sister:wub: Chloe looks beautiful in her new dress and bow, and Libby is so cute, she looks like she's having a great time. That Alvin, he's to cute in his overalls and Reginald gosh he reminds me abit of my Muffy.
Love the family picture, you look so pretty and happy.
So back to the party when am I flying in?:HistericalSmiley: gosh I have never had a party like Chloe had:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness look at that lovely party!!! We had a birthday party this weekend too but yours was much more....shall we say refined? lol Oh what a lovely party! Everything looks so beautiful. Zoe's birthday is in January and we think we want to fly to your place for her party. Looks like so much fun and everyone looks beautiful!

LOVE THIS PIC!!!
http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx45/mary-anderson/IMG_9190.jpg


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Your pictures are awesome!

What a wonderful party you threw!!

You gave me a laugh on a day when I especially needed it. Thank you.

Nice family!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those pictures are just too cute!! :wub: Looks like she had a wonderful party. You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What fabulous pictures!!!!! Looks like fun was had by all. I love the family picture. So sweet.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

We can't thank you enough for all your wonderful comments. It seems we have a lot of Birthdays coming up in September both human and fluffs.
Maybe it's time for a Hawaii Meetup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> We can't thank you enough for all your wonderful comments. It seems we have a lot of Birthdays coming up in September both human and fluffs.
> Maybe it's time for a Hawaii Meetup. :thumbsup:


I'm there for that idea.:chili: If only!! :innocent: Funny, I just got an offer from Hilton vacation club yesterday to stay at one of their properties on the Big Island for a reduced rate but I was afraid the airfare would be insane so didn't take them up on it Maybe I'll think about Home Exchange again. We'd love to party at your house


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely adorable. Mary, you and your Family are beautiful.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That is a fabulous party & awesome pictures.:aktion033: Chloe is so pretty in her new dress. You sure know how to throw a great birthday party for the furkids.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What great pictures. Glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics! I love the the whole black and white decour and matching pups!! Great party!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are just the cutest pictures. How did you get them all to stay still at the same time??? Awesome!!


----------



## newlove (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG...too cute!!! thank you for sharing these


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Since everyone is wondering how I got them to sit at the
table together for a picture. I'm going to tell you it 
was just LUCK!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. I had the camera ready my dh and friends put 
the kids in the chairs. I also had to move the plates 
forward because of the treats. Trust me my little
kids are not very well trained but I love them.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is one of the best birthday party pics I have ever seen!!! So adorable and the pic of them sitting in the chairs at the table was sooooo unique!! Then they got down to business and ate all their treats.....love it!!! Thanks for sharing such great birthday pics......:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing pics!
That is incredible that they all sat so nicely for their cake!
Pretty party dresses, too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a great party! 
Loved the pictures!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I think it's official Mary. Those are the best darned puppy party pictures ever!! Fantastic!! I loved each & every picture, the way Chloe told her story and the party you threw for the birthday girl. You have four adorable babies there. As everyone has said I can't believe they sat still all together for the picture at the table. Libby is a hoot, what a great big smile on that cute little face. Happy Birthday belatedly Chloe. You looked lovely in your pretty dress and bow to match by Marj. Your sister and brothers looked wonderful in their clothes too. A very lovely and happy family.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It's so very heartwarming to read everyones comments. Thank you
so very much. :wub:


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

This is the greatest real party picture I have ever seen!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What great pictures! You did a fabulous job with the party! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh yes the party pics are great I like how they are on the table with their behind to the camera too funny. Your a good mummy and they look very happy. Lynda and Max


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh what a FAB , beautiful family - and what an awesome party! I loved looking through these pictures. thanks for sharing and a happy belated birthday wishes are sent to your cutie pie <3

Kat


----------

